# Canon 24-70 f/2.8L II vs. Sigma 24-70



## bdunbar79 (Jun 10, 2013)

I told a group of people that the Canon performed better opitcally, based upon REAL comparisons. Not to mention the price difference. I was told that I was wrong and the testing and reviews had to be wrong, because the Sigma is better. Why did I get this response?


----------



## docholliday (Jun 10, 2013)

...because they were mad they spent a bunch of money on a lens that wasn't better and wanted to feel like they did! 

Seriously, I had some people tell me that Zeiss lenses just suck, even the Master Primes (which I'm sure they've never used). After asking them for the merits of their comment, they said "they can't even get them to autofocus, who would use a manual focus lens?".

Yeah, that was responded to with, "oookay, I'm going -> this way now..."


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 10, 2013)

If they get to pick one for FREE between Canon and Sigma, I wonder which lens they would take home? :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> Why did I get this response?


Maybe they were the all knowing superior beings that we mere mortals cannot understand ;D ... but I do recollect one youtube video (showing sample pics) where they claimed that Sigma was the sharper than EF L II or Tam VC at f/16 (but they do show that it sucks at all other apertures)


----------

